# 2002 altima engine stops



## lgunner (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a 2002 Altima 2.5. My problem is the engine kills while driving. Most of the time it happens is when I slow down to turn or come to a stop. You can feel the car starts jumping. I have brought it to the dealer several times in the last 1-1/2 years. They have changed spark plusgs and wires,put it on there analyzer and still can't find anything wrong. Keeps telling me its an intermittent problem and it never does it when they have it. Just got it back from dealer wednesday, having the same problem. Any suggestions.


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

Did the dealer check/clean your throttle body?

When a service mgr. told me my TB was dirty, he mentioned that, if left alone, the TB could stick and cause the car to shut off.

Never happened to me, but if what he is saying is true,could be your problem.

BTW, I cleaned my TB this weekend. It's easy and really helped responsiveness. Just have to relearn the idle speed and wait for the MIL to extinguish. Might be worth trying for you.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

If the throttle body isn't the problem, check the cam and crank sensors. The cam sensor is easy to get to, its at the end of the head, transmission side, and is black. Unplug it and see if any oil is in there. If there is, then that's your problem. The crank sensor is difficult to get to. All I can say it its on the back of the engine, firewall side, right between the engine mount and the transmission.


----------

